# Blatt Papier rollen



## Freigeist (10. April 2005)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in PS ein Bild wie ein Blatt zu rollen, dass es einen Zylinder ergibt!  Man soll jedoch in den Zylinder von vorn noch reinschauen können, er soll also nicht ganz geschlossen sein:

 .!-------------------------------!
 !°°°°°°°VORN°°°°°°°°°°°°!
 !--------------------------------!
...!....................................!
.....!.....Hinten...............!
.....!.....Hinten...............!
...!....................................!
!--------------------------------!
!°°°°°°°VORN°°°°°°°°°°°°!
.!-------------------------------!


etwa so  :-(


----------



## Leola13 (11. April 2005)

Hai,

entweder du versuchst anhand dieses Tutorials etwas passendes hinzubekommen oder über   ein fertiges Bild zu finden um es auf deine Anforderungen hin abzuändern.

Ciao Stefan

Beispiele


----------

